# cat being sick



## luckyoldme (18 August 2013)

Midge is a neutered tom, 5 years old.
He has been being sick for the last four days , off his food and hiding himself away in unusual places.
We had him to the vet the night before last, his temperature was up so the vet gave him a long lasting antibiotic and something to bring his temperature down.
He is still retching but just bringing up white froth...very small amounts.
He is trying his best to be the adoring cat he normally is ..but is lacking his usuall enthusiasm..to be expected after four days of eating nothing.
Any ideas?


----------



## twiggy2 (18 August 2013)

go back to the vet


----------



## luckyoldme (18 August 2013)

We are going back tomorrow if there is no improvement, the vet said he could feel no blockages and suspected a urine infection, I don t feel this explained the vomiting.
He told us that the injections would take about 48 hours to show signs of improvement.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (18 August 2013)

Good Luck I Hope he is soon back on form


----------



## luckyoldme (18 August 2013)

I should nt have interveted . I really don t think it looks good for him at all. He has had trouble with ear infections and polyps...the vet did nt think this was related to his present illness. He was a stray but we ve had him two years and love him to bits.


----------



## chattygoneon3 (18 August 2013)

Is he drinking ? I would take him back to the vets today ,or the very least ringing them for advise. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## pines of rome (18 August 2013)

Poor little boy, I hope you find out what is wrong with him soon, I presume they have ruled out any form of poisoning, slug pellets etc!


----------



## luckyoldme (18 August 2013)

yipeee! he is actually asking for food and looks a little bit brighter! ill see how he is tomorrow, my workshop is opposite the vets so if he is poorly he will be coming with me to work!


----------



## luckyoldme (21 August 2013)

just a quick update! Midge is fully recovered and glued to me,,, as affectionate as ever, no idea what it was but im so glad he is better. We were starting to think the worst! Ashamed to admit i slept with him on a chair by my bedside with a hot water bottle! Oh not to pleased when he got his advances spurned on account of the fact that the cat was on his "deathbed"


----------



## pines of rome (21 August 2013)

Thats good news, I am so happy he is better, my OH is lucky to even get in the bed with my five trying to sleep next to me!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 August 2013)

Glad he is OK - I would have done the same as you but I have no OH to upset so I am free to be a mad cat lady!


----------



## luckyoldme (22 August 2013)

my oh is only here during the wekends..i have the best of both worlds! We have been keeping updated through phonecalls this week about midge and oh is going to be all over midge when he comes home, he is so relieved.
6 foot tall hairy arsed trucker parking in laybys to phone home to see if the cat is ok........bless!
Thankyou everyone for your good wishes... Im ashamed of myself for getting worked up over a cat..im meant to be a grown up!


----------



## ebonyallen (22 August 2013)

Glad to hear that Midge is feeling much better


----------

